# Yikes...no water



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

This is a few hours south of me, but it drives home the lesson that we need to prep for everyday stuff just as much if not more than we prep for shtf!

http://www.wvgazette.com/News/201401090044?page=2&build=cache


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

this problem will just get worse as it warms back up, for some reason the ground frost goes further down before it starts to thaw


----------



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

It's crazy that they waited a whole day before they issued a do no use order...I hope nobody has serious problems as a result of using it


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

*This deserves a much bigger headline!*

Just saw this on the news, this is apparently much worse than a minor spill. AJ just interviewed some muckety muck from the WV water co, they have said that *NINE* counties should not use their water and its been declared a federal emergency.
Hope everyone out there is ok!
This is a huge deal, I'm interested to see how this plays out. Imagine if your area was without water for days. I assume that ALL (wake up call for everyone about the absolute most important prep!) of us would be prepared for this (I might be a little stinky, but we wouldnt be thirsty!) but imagine everyone else. Your neighbors, everyone for miles around you with no water? The stores will get (have been) cleaned out of water almost immediately. I wont look up the populations of these areas but it has to be a lot of people, if this happened here were talking millions without water. FEMA to the rescue!


----------



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

I have a few friends in this area who have reported that within 1/2 hr of the public announcement water was gone, even all the ice for sale had been wiped clean. But the scary and newsworthy thing to me is that they knew for an entire day before they released the info...prime example of how the government always has the peoples best interest in mind....not!


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

We have a year's worth of water in our basement. After it hits the fan we won't be walking 3 or 4 miles to the nearest lake or river. We're also good now if something happens to our local water supply. When I see stories like this I'm glad we're prepared.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

katen said:


> I have a few friends in this area who have reported that within 1/2 hr of the public announcement water was gone, even all the ice for sale had been wiped clean. But the scary and newsworthy thing to me is that they knew for an entire day before they released the info...prime example of how the government always has the peoples best interest in mind....not!


Want to bet that everyone that knew in advance has plenty of water?
Delay the announcement and stock up while they can.
Ten let the peons fight over what little is left.


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

The other day a "frost free" hose bib blew off the side of the house....again, since my ******* "husband" abandoned us here....I had to turn off the well and wait a day until he came up here....my water stash came in quite handy~!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

My youngest and I saw this news when the story first broke, and it was an education. We talked a lot about what we would do if that had happened to us - sure, we're prepared to a point, but there's more to do. We talked about what we would do if that happened to us right now, right this moment, no more water than what we've got, with no way of knowing when water will be available again. Now we just have to implement some of the storage ideas we came up with.

This was also good for pointing things out to my non-prepping husband. 

I really pray for those folks. I think this is a much bigger deal than the scant media coverage would lead us to believe...


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I live in apartment I don't plan to stay in if a truly bad situation comes along. That being said, I do keep enough supplies around here to help in minor emergencies that may last a month or two. I solved my water storage issues by getting a water dispenser that has the 5 gallon jugs that sit on top. I went with the primo brand and like it. I can fill up my 5 gallon jugs for 30 cents a gallon at the local publix. Tastes much better than my tap water anyway so rotating through my 7 jugs (1 month drinking) is no problem. I also have a water barrel I keep on my porch with everything I need to cut into and redirect flow from the drain spout that comes down by my porch. In the pinch I can do this to meet my gray water needs (flushing the toilet etc) and also I have purifiers to treat it for drinking in a severe pinch or to extend the ife of my drinking water supply. Watch weight limit of upstairs structures if storing above ground floor as water is heavy.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I have heard and read about this for a few days now. It is getting many mixed reports. Some of the MSM say it is nothing, boil or wait a day and all is well. Others report do not drink the water! Same with alternative media, some say nothing to worry about, some say EOTWAWKI. I would like to think that the *LOCAL* MSM is covering this enough to let the people affected actually know what is going on. Unfortunately, I'm beginning to distrust both sources.

Years ago you would look to your LOCAL news to let you know what was really going on. Then, they kind of sugar coated it, it is bad, but not so bad. Then the Alternative media stepped in and told the locals what was really going on. Now, you cannot tell which is which. The MSM had become so biased that I do not trust anything they report. Are they reverting back to reporting actual news because of the loss of viewers? The alternative media used to report what was actually going on. Lately they have become so sensationalized that it is hard to believe them either.


----------



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

backlash said:


> Want to bet that everyone that knew in advance has plenty of water?
> Delay the announcement and stock up while they can.
> Ten let the peons fight over what little is left.


You spot on with you insight!!


----------



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

Woody said:


> I have heard and read about this for a few days now. It is getting many mixed reports. Some of the MSM say it is nothing, boil or wait a day and all is well. Others report do not drink the water! Same with alternative media, some say nothing to worry about, some say EOTWAWKI. I would like to think that the LOCAL MSM is covering this enough to let the people affected actually know what is going on. Unfortunately, I'm beginning to distrust both sources. Years ago you would look to your LOCAL news to let you know what was really going on. Then, they kind of sugar coated it, it is bad, but not so bad. Then the Alternative media stepped in and told the locals what was really going on. Now, you cannot tell which is which. The MSM had become so biased that I do not trust anything they report. Are they reverting back to reporting actual news because of the loss of viewers? The alternative media used to report what was actually going on. Lately they have become so sensationalized that it is hard to believe them either.


Our local news has been covering it a bit, we are 3-4 hours north though so more of their coverage was of people getting donations and water trucks together and heading that way. Our local am radio has been digging deep though. They are finding sad and scary facts. 1 they absolutely knew well in advance (that morning) that there was a leak and contamination 2 the water they have said is safe now is not, quite a few people are getting sick 3 government help and supplies where extremely Slow to show up (no shocker there) and 4 this one hasn't been officially confirmed but during an interview with Charleston's mayor he said that the chemical had been leaking into the river, in smaller amounts, for quite awhile!


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

BillS said:


> We have a year's worth of water in our basement. After it hits the fan we won't be walking 3 or 4 miles to the nearest lake or river. We're also good now if something happens to our local water supply. When I see stories like this I'm glad we're prepared.


we have plenty of water for about 6 months. lesson learned; will work on that. have plenty to use for bathing , flushing , things like that; really have to work on drinking water.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

katen said:


> This is a few hours south of me, but it drives home the lesson that we need to prep for everyday stuff just as much if not more than we prep for shtf!
> 
> http://www.wvgazette.com/News/201401090044?page=2&build=cache


You are spot on. Almost all of us will have a personal disaster at least once in our life, like illness, injury, or job loss. Many of us will experience regional disasters. And we all know someone that lived through a national disaster (the great depression).

Being prepared got me through my personal disaster, but just barely. The cupboards were bare and the cash depleted when I was able to go back to work. Had I been sick for longer or unable to find a job then I would have been reduced to ask for charity. I am better prepared today.


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

Just a quick update from our local news (we are about 2 hours away)- the chemicals have been moved to a secondary location where they were quickly cited with 5 violations and told to fix or move again. Eastman chemical company (in our town) is now being sued over this. Keep in mind, they have nothing to do with company that had leak or their storage, they are being sued because they are the ones that made the chemical. Isn't the like suing smith & Wesson because they made the gun someone bought and used to shoot you? ::scratchhead::


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

katen said:


> Our local news has been covering it a bit, we are 3-4 hours north though... They are finding sad and scary facts. !


http://www.businessweek.com/article...om-industries-in-west-virginia-chemical-spill

''Chemical contamination that four days earlier had cut off tap water to 300,000 West Virginians was making its way west into Ohio. ''


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I wouldn't use any of that water until the people running the tests on it were using it.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

brightstar said:


> Just a quick update from our local news (we are about 2 hours away)- the chemicals have been moved to a secondary location where they were quickly cited with 5 violations and told to fix or move again. Eastman chemical company (in our town) is now being sued over this. Keep in mind, they have nothing to do with company that had leak or their storage, they are being sued because they are the ones that made the chemical. Isn't the like suing smith & Wesson because they made the gun someone bought and used to shoot you? ::scratchhead::


The lawyers always go after the ones that have deep pockets.
Chemical manufactures have more money than a local distribution center.


----------



## moondancer (Dec 21, 2013)

All the dozen pipes in my area and the water problems in other states have made me ramp up my stocks of water


----------

